
Teaching Coding in Kenya - cdepman
http://blog.charlied.xyz/teaching-coding-in-kenya/
======
wanjugu
As a current student at Moringa and Having no prior experience in coding
whatsoever, I have to say I'm getting MUCH MORE than I expected! This is
definitely the place to be if you want to get the important and relevant
stuff...

------
rmathenge
Great read! Moringa School is surely a great way to get more tech talent in
the market and help solve the unemployment menace while getting more and more
people excited about coding!

------
rtduany
This is not just another school, this is a boot camp. You have to think about
the word boot camp in its military sense. They will change you from whatever
to a programmer within weeks.

------
kiruby
Moringa is like going for a 3/4 year Computer Science degree is only 12 weeks.
Great stuff.

------
okemwa
Best coding school ever!! Once you start learning you'll never want stop.

------
Munyite
Toy problem and algorithm classes with Charlie were awesome.

------
job_matheka
i have learnt a lot than in 3 weeks than i did in the whole time i was in
college, i always have work to do. I love it there

------
Petermuturi
Moringa school is a really cool coding school!

------
wathika
moringa school, awesome place to learn code :-)

------
chengac13
this is awesome!

